# Poudre Canyon Park N Huck



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone know of a good hill to build a kicker on in the Poudre? I would prefer to hike under a mile.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Try the Greyrock trail. Just over the bridge. :roll:


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Poudre Falls is pretty steep...


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If you have to ask...


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Shit Glenn if you dont know why u postin


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

You can see nearly anything within a mile's hike in the canyon. If you need someone to hold your hand and show you how/where to build a booter, then maybe you should just stick to the resorts.

Maybe I'm just bitter because I moved to Montana, and CO is getting nuked after I leave. Sorry for being a shit head.


----------

